# Is there Anything Wrong with Admiring these Characters?



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2019)

Some of my favorite characters in Japanese animation (and in fiction overall) are Char Aznable from _Mobile Suit Gundam,_ Zechs Marquisse from _Mobile Suit Gundam Wing,_ Sesshomaru from _Inuyasha,_ Itachi Uchiha from _Naruto,_ and Byakuya Kuchiki from _Bleach,_ all of whom have several traits in common: each is the firstborn child of their family; each is insanely competent and skilled at nearly everything that they do; each has such exceptional control over their emotions that they are calm and almost unnaturally stern, to the point that almost nothing can surprise or bother them; and all other characters in their series, regardless of whether they are their allies or enemies, regard them with great respect and awe. I could have included Seto Kaiba from _Yu-Gi-Oh_ in this list, but I lost my fondness for that franchise years ago, and I also could have included Kyoji Kasshu/Schwarz Bruder from _Mobile Fighter G Gundam_ and Portgas D. Ace from _One Piece_ in this list, as well, but they are not straight examples of the character archetype that the other characters exemplify.

           As the firstborn child of my family, I greatly admire and respect these characters and wish that I could be similar to them; they are everything that I wish that I was and everything that I believe that the firstborn child of a family should be. If I felt that I had an opportunity to become similar to them, I would take it without any hesitation.

            Of course, I know that the possibility of me ever being similar to those characters is very miniscule; I simply do not have sufficient control over my emotions and, despite my best efforts, I do not possess the insane skill and ability that they have. However, I do not see any problem with admiring them and being fond of them, because there is nothing wrong with being fond of fictional characters, in my mind.

            What does everyone else say about this subject? Is there anything wrong with admiring these characters?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2019)

Can't be no worse then people thinking they are married to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Jul 9, 2019)

Nothing wrong with that as long as you don't obsess over them in an unhealthy way


----------



## Snowless (Jul 9, 2019)

It's not a big deal.
Everyone fantasizes about things to some degree.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 9, 2019)

Nah, there’s nothing wrong with that.


----------



## nobody (Jul 9, 2019)

I want to be a shonen protagonist.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you, everyone, for your responses; I now feel reassured about this subject.



cobe42 said:


> I want to be a shonen protagonist.



I would like to be one, also.


----------



## nobody (Jul 10, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your responses; I now feel reassured about this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to be one, also.




It's nice to know that I'm not being childish for wanting to be the center of attention.


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2019)

Uh not familiar with the Gundam guys but can already guess who they are. All those characters are elitist snobs. That's fine no problem with that. 



guess they resonate with you.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 11, 2019)

Do you masturbate to them?


----------



## Phenomenon (Jul 21, 2019)

Sure it's 2019 so why not, You do you.


----------



## WarringStatesUchiha (Jul 23, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As the firstborn child of my family, I greatly admire and respect these characters and wish that I could be similar to them; they are everything that I wish that I was and everything that I believe that the firstborn child of a family should be. If I felt that I had an opportunity to become similar to them, I would take it without any hesitation.


Ah I know what it's like. Being the first born: it makes you feel so very super hyper mega responsible for the family pride. For making them feel confortable, happy, and all good feelings we should inspire for the eternity somehow. 

That's why I inspire myself in Madara. Yeah. My family is reallllllly severe and stern. And I really appreciate it and I want to honour the legacy. 
And to be reaaaaaaallly honest with you @DemonDragonJ  Madara is one of the only beings in the Universe that I really admire and take them to be the role models I have (and without gloating I'm quite successful in studies), so there is absolutely nothing wrong with you admiring them.

Actually, our generation doesn't have the same heroes as previous generation: Hercules as an example. 
Our Greek Heroes changed. 
Kids of the next generation WILL hear about Naruto. And believe that Naruto will become like a classical literature in the next 100 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 23, 2019)

WarringStatesUchiha said:


> Ah I know what it's like. Being the first born: it makes you feel so very super hyper mega responsible for the family pride. For making them feel confortable, happy, and all good feelings we should inspire for the eternity somehow.
> 
> That's why I inspire myself in Madara. Yeah. My family is reallllllly severe and stern. And I really appreciate it and I want to honour the legacy.
> And to be reaaaaaaallly honest with you @DemonDragonJ  Madara is one of the only beings in the Universe that I really admire and take them to be the role models I have (and without gloating I'm quite successful in studies), so there is absolutely nothing wrong with you admiring them.
> ...



At first, I was pleased to see that you are agreeing with me, but then I noticed that you mentioned Madara Uchiha, who was a megalomaniacal warmonger; without any question, he was a complete badass and a very awesome character, but he also had a fondness for violence and was, quite frankly, an immature whiner. Therefore, I wish to ask, are you being serious or sarcastic with your post?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WarringStatesUchiha (Jul 23, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At first, I was pleased to see that you are agreeing with me, but then I noticed that you mentioned Madara Uchiha, who was a megalomaniacal warmonger; without any question, he was a complete badass and a very awesome character, but he also had a fondness for violence and was, quite frankly, an immature whiner. Therefore, I wish to ask, are you being serious or sarcastic with your post?


TOTALLY TRUE. I'm not being sarcastic in ANY manner with you  It's because honestly I can see myself in him because he had a harsh life and my family did too (a  lot of people still struggle with life in the most terrible ways y'know).
Annnnd my family also has a thing for harsh situations that is related to: war (the whole ancestors  were envolved in wars tbh and it changed the course of family history forever- that's one of the reasons I can relate to the Uchiha Clan- actually my family is a kind of clan). And I am a bit extravagant too when it comes to success so hehe Madara and I speak to each other heart to heart.

Also: never be ashamed to like the characters and admire them. Actually I was going to the hospital tell the children about Madara and Hashirama, so yeah! It's a classical now like Frankenstein etc!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WarringStatesUchiha (Jul 24, 2019)

Pretty inconsiderate of you @DemonDragonJ  to rate my last post funny.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Some of my favorite characters in Japanese animation (and in fiction overall) are Char Aznable from _Mobile Suit Gundam,_ Zechs Marquisse from _Mobile Suit Gundam Wing,_ Sesshomaru from _Inuyasha,_ Itachi Uchiha from _Naruto,_ and Byakuya Kuchiki from _Bleach,_ all of whom have several traits in common: each is the firstborn child of their family; each is insanely competent and skilled at nearly everything that they do; each has such exceptional control over their emotions that they are calm and almost unnaturally stern, to the point that almost nothing can surprise or bother them; and all other characters in their series, regardless of whether they are their allies or enemies, regard them with great respect and awe. I could have included Seto Kaiba from _Yu-Gi-Oh_ in this list, but I lost my fondness for that franchise years ago, and I also could have included Kyoji Kasshu/Schwarz Bruder from _Mobile Fighter G Gundam_ and Portgas D. Ace from _One Piece_ in this list, as well, but they are not straight examples of the character archetype that the other characters exemplify.
> 
> As the firstborn child of my family, I greatly admire and respect these characters and wish that I could be similar to them; they are everything that I wish that I was and everything that I believe that the firstborn child of a family should be. If I felt that I had an opportunity to become similar to them, I would take it without any hesitation.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with these characters but you personally aren't similar to them.  For one, these characters can be stoic because all of them are highly talented and intelligent with what they do.  Also they are more successful than their younger siblings (at least at first).  These are qualities you don't possess.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nothing wrong with these characters but you personally aren't similar to them.  For one, these characters can be stoic because all of them are highly talented and intelligent with what they do.  Also they are more successful than their younger siblings (at least at first).  These are qualities you don't possess.



There's a line between constructive criticism and just being rude.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nothing wrong with these characters but you personally aren't similar to them.  For one, these characters can be stoic because all of them are highly talented and intelligent with what they do.  Also they are more successful than their younger siblings (at least at first).  These are qualities you don't possess.



First, it is very rude to openly insult another person; did no one ever teach you that. Second, I am very intelligent and talented; I simply have not been as successful as my brother until recently.



Snowless said:


> There's a line between constructive criticism and just being rude.



Yes, I agree with @Snowless; you are simply being very rude, not being constructive, at all.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2019)

There is nothing to criticize here.  I answered his question then elaborated on my thoughts to his own comparison.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 27, 2019)

Not a single female character speaks to your fragile masculinity


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 27, 2019)

Lol each one of these characters was arguably the most popular in their respective series at one point. Some of them were even created to be appealing. 

Of course there isn't anything wrong with liking them, they're mainstream as fuck.


----------



## Djomla (Jul 27, 2019)

People are allowed to like villains. So it's okay.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 29, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Not a single female character speaks to your fragile masculinity



I am perfectly comfortable with my own masculinity, and the fact that all of those characters are _bishonen,_ rather than rough and rugged men, should be proof of that. Of course I admire female characters, but I do so for different reason than for which I admire male characters; I suppose that I could have chosen the firstborn female member of a family, but none of them are portrayed in the same way as the male characters. The only female characters of whom I know who have the same personality as all those male characters are Kycilia Zabi from _Mobile Suit Gundam_ and Cornelia li Britannia from _Code Geass._


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am perfectly comfortable with my own masculinity


Weren't you just upset that just you, no women or children, was the only person to lose your lunch on a boat this past weekend?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 30, 2019)

@Mider T, how is that related to masculinity in any way?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 30, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with admiring a man who murdered his entire clan, another man who was willing to stand by and let his sister be executed, and another man who has attempted to commit fratricide half a dozen times.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 30, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> There is nothing wrong with admiring a man who murdered his entire clan, another man who was willing to stand by and let his sister be executed, and another man who has attempted to commit fratricide half a dozen times.


Itachi fans are the best


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 30, 2019)

Garcher said:


> Itachi fans are the best



Spat my drank out when he demonstrated the run to the reporter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2019)

Itachi is the best aniki a guy could ask for


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Spat my drank out when he demonstrated the run to the reporter.


Same here but replace drink with cum and replace spat with swallow


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2019)

I don't think there's anything wrong with admiring fictional characters. I think that's what at least some of them are made for. There might be at least one in almost every story.

Although I don't think many fictional characters are worth admiring. In most fiction, character personalities are exaggerated and this includes their "weaknesses". On top of that, there are a lot of anime and whatnot that depict children and childish problems as if they're actual major issues that are as big as things such as murder and war (The world is about to end, but does this girl like me?). I'm sure this is mostly done to make the target audience feel like their minor and unimportant problems in life are actual major struggles so that they feel good about themselves and can relate to them.

Even if these genius characters were skilled in actual real life things, I'm skeptical that they'd be anymore special than a nameless average joe, and even if they weren't, they'd be people you'd have to google to actually find out  (Who do you think is the best fisherman in the world?).  I say skilled in real life things because, in anime, the only thing they're usually skilled at is pretty much magicy anime mechanics and whatever.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2019)

Wait so does ddj want to kill his family?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2019)

Jim said:


> The world is about to end, but does this girl like me?


This is actually a legitimate concern if your name isn't Jim.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> There is nothing wrong with admiring a man who murdered his entire clan, another man who was willing to stand by and let his sister be executed, and another man who has attempted to commit fratricide half a dozen times.



That is not why I admire them; I admire them for the reasons that I already stated in my first post in this thread.



Parallax said:


> Wait so does ddj want to kill his family?



Why are you asking such a question?

I am envious of my brother for his success with his relationship, but I love him more than anything or anyone, so I would do anything to help him, and my aunt's boyfriend is a major jackass, but he is too pathetic to be worthy of my attention.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 22, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is not why I admire them; I admire them for the reasons that I already stated in my first post in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because some of these characters are linked with fratricide or clan genocide, to the point that it's a defining character trait


----------

